# WoW oder D3?



## Lemmerer (28. Juni 2008)

Hallo!

Da in letzter zeit viel über D3 geredet wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , möchte ich gerne von euch wissen welches Spiel ihr spielen werdet.
Spielt ihr World of Warcraft weiter oder fangt ihr Diablo3 an?


----------



## Winn (28. Juni 2008)

World of Warcraft 4ever^^ mehr sag ich net  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Areo265 (28. Juni 2008)

Omg da gibts doch schon ein paa Threads -.-


----------



## The Holy Paladin (28. Juni 2008)

Ich werd D mal antesten mein Hauptaugenmerk wird aber bei WoW bleiben.

MfG THP


----------



## Osyrion (28. Juni 2008)

D3 ftw


----------



## Bruderlordtom99 (28. Juni 2008)

World of Diabolo mit Guitar hero controller was sonst? xD 



Ich hoffe auf Wotlk endlich eine neue Welt entdecken usw. was auch kommt wir werden es bald erfahren.

mfg.


----------



## Dev!l (28. Juni 2008)

Ich werd beides spielen. WoW und D3 wenn die Server mal down sind XD


----------



## Sempai02 (28. Juni 2008)

Mal abgesehen,dass ich WAR spielen werde - WoW ist langweilig und Diablo ist der selbe Pixelfarmmmist -, verstehe ich den Sinn des Threads nicht? Als ob Diablo 3 gleich morgen früh im Laden steht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Leute, bis D3 wird es noch vorneweg ein Jahr dauern,bei Blizzard eher noch 2 Jahre.


----------



## Netdog (28. Juni 2008)

Ich werd auch beides spielen. auf jeden fall werd ih beides kaufen^^


----------

